# The New Audi TT Coupé (Photos and Info)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*The all new Audi TT Coupe (Photos and Details)*









A cult car, an icon – the Audi TT, launched in the autumn of 1998 – took the sports coupé segment by storm and sharpened the brand profile. Now the second generation of this successful model is making its debut. The new TT Coupé is even more dynamic than its predecessor– in terms of its design, its drivetrain, and its running gear.
The very architecture of the new Audi TT Coupé embodies the style, stability and power of a pure driving machine. The bullish stance of the base body and the low, narrow styling of the greenhouse together form a sculpture of simple, unfussy lines. The Audi design team has lovingly adopted and enhanced the visual code – the motif of circles and domes – of the predecessor model. The new TT appears more stretched, and even at a standstill seems to be striving to move forward; taut panels emphasize the impression of dynamic movement. The new TT is 137 mm longer than its predecessor at 4,178 mm, and 78 mm wider at 1,842 mm.
* Full Story *


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i approve!


----------



## PassatWheels (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

hmmmm, looks a little like a Porsche.
I like it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (PassatWheels)*

WOW!!!!!














Completely hoTT


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (PassatWheels)*

I approve as well thoughts in morning must sleep


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

The 2.0T only comes in FWD


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

I like it. I'm also relieved that a few features from the Shooting Brake concept did not make it to production - the weird gauges with the needles pointing straight down when at sero, and the un-TT like air vents. It looks like a TT inside and that's good. I do miss the aluminum knee bolsters, though.
Great to hear that it is mostly ASF. It should be lighter than the new Golf GTI then. Good! 
I was kind of hoping they'd use the new Torsen C transverse "twin diff" that Alfa Romeo is using so the TT could have the same type of all wheel drive system as the rest of the range, but I guess that was too much to hope for.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

Audi has done great design job again. By combining classic TT design elements with Audi's new school of design, new TT looks as great as its predecessor. While the Mk1 TT has become the design where others have duplicated, Mk2 will surely continue its trend of wonderful Bauhaus form-follows-function design philosophy.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Did I read it right?! Torsen in TT?!!!


----------



## ttcat (Mar 14, 2006)

*Hideous, I'll keep my mk1*

Looks like a Crossfire on the outside to me, the interior is "busy" and unappealling...


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (ramza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramza* »_The 2.0T only comes in FWD









Thats not confirmed... I think George worded it wrong in his write-up, or all the Facts havent come out of Audi yet.
I'm pretty sure Quattro is an OPTION on the 2.0T


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (RunningOfTheRings)*

No. Should be Haldex.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Oh! Kind of disappointed. Hopefully it would be available for the 2.0T too.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (RunningOfTheRings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RunningOfTheRings* »_Thats not confirmed... I think George worded it wrong in his write-up, or all the Facts havent come out of Audi yet.
I'm pretty sure Quattro is an OPTION on the 2.0T

You mean to say that Audi worded that wrong (or obscurely anyway.) It's their press release. 
I think the car looks great. Can't wait to see it in New York.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Anybody know if this is a AWD system based on the haldex system? It's not mentioned in Audi's press release. I can't remember what platform the new TT is based on but I'm surprised to see the amount of overhang in the front, typically with a haldex awd system, the overhang isn't as much while this appears to have quite a bit.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Hideous, I'll keep my mk1 (ttcat)*

Stunning...just perfect...! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Hideous, I'll keep my mk1 (RED WHIP)*

very, very nice!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Hideous, I'll keep my mk1 (navybean)*

that car is perfect.
it was fun to watch the live unvieling of it this morning.
george sorry to bug you just as it was starting LOL

i cannot wait to see one of these hoTTies in person.


----------



## VRUM VR6 (Mar 9, 1999)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

I like it. Hopefully they'll finally offer a sunroof so I can buy one.


----------



## revensonjr (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (VRUM VR6)*

Just to be clear, is it staying transverse or will the engine be longitudinal for "product differentiation"?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (VRUM VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRUM VR6* »_I like it. Hopefully they'll finally offer a sunroof so I can buy one.

won't happen. not enough room in the roof to do it and they wouldnt want it to go outside of the roof aka mitsubishi eclipse and other Japanese cars.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (revensonjr)*

transverse = haldex (electro-hydraulic clutch)
longitudinal = torsen (mechanical)


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (QUATTR0)*









What is the lower red light/reflector for on the rear bumper? doesn't look bad just looks to be in an odd position for a brake light or reflector.
Also has anyone noticed the NAV+ unit is different, It has a single CD or DVD slot above the screen instead of the flip down face (which i love in my a3).
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...5.jpg


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 1:54 PM 4/6/2006_


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (ProjectA3)*

I was wondering that myself... it is in an odd position to be reflectors, they should be at the corners per regulations. It appears to be actively lit, so it may be another brake light... ala F1?
Did you see the turn-signals in the side mirrors? Looks like LEDs?


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe*


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (sp_wh)*

excellent wallpapers... thanks!!


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (revensonjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *revensonjr* »_Just to be clear, is it staying transverse or will the engine be longitudinal for "product differentiation"?

It's definitely staying transverse. It uses all Golf derived powertrain modules and suspension. The longish front overhang seems to be present on all of the "A5" platform cars even though the engine isn't way at the front like with the Audi longitudinal cars.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

My thoughts about the TT is it is definitely worthy of TT badging http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but I'm not 100% sure on the front







, rear is perfect IMO







.
As a member on another thread said it will look better in person







.
Thats my 2 cents


----------



## swatch60 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (QUATTR0)*

The lower light is a rear fog light, per European safety standards.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (swatch60)*

I love everything about it! It has all the major design ques of the original but still looks new. It stays true to the original but looks much more aggressive. I want one!!!


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Hideous, I'll keep my mk1 (ttcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttcat* »_Looks like a Crossfire on the outside to me, the interior is "busy" and unappealling...

OH brother, what form of comparison are you using?








Interior- while differing from original is well done. 
I drove the Crossfire extensively and I wasn't impressed in any way. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## samurai (May 7, 2000)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

It's beautiful. Its predecessor's design is very hard to follow, and they were careful not to screw things up with its successor. I love the new pop-up spoiler. The interior reminds me of the Nuvolari and such. Very nice.
-- Elias


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

me likiee!!!! can any one make some 1280x768 wall papers... it is hard to find a good one for widescreen


----------



## ttcat (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Hideous, I'll keep my mk1 (shark)*

Quote, originally posted by Shark: 
OH brother, what form of comparison are you using? 
Interior- while differing from original is well done. 
I drove the Crossfire extensively and I wasn't impressed in any way. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, I didn't say anything based on driving it, but on further reflection it looks like the bastard child of a Crossfire and an Eclipse, too many hard lines and creases, too nose heavy, the roof line goes too far back, all the way to the tail, a tail which is big, bland and shapeless. Way too Asian looking headlights and way too fashion conscious, with “TT” logos on the gas cap and tach, topped off with an interior which now looks like every other Audi on the road, but not as well done – over wrought, busy and trendy for the sake of trying to be sheik. The Mk1 is an understated work of art, with simple, almost architectural/industrial design cues and a classic Bauhaus feel. The Mk1 changed the way people looked at Audi, the Mk2 is derivative of everything else out there in this segment. So much for Lead>Follow. Like somebody else said on AudiWorld, the new TT has something for everybody, and nothing for the individual.

_Modified by ttcat at 8:54 PM 4-7-2006_

_Modified by ttcat at 8:55 PM 4-7-2006_


_Modified by ttcat at 8:57 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## archiTTect (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Hideous, I'll keep my mk1 (ttcat)*

A well composed critique by ttcat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I couldn't agree more. I'll be keeping my mk1 for sure now that I've seen this feeble mk2 update. What a complete disappointment. 
The proper thing to do would have been to simply retire the TT until Audi once again had someone with a real vision to move the image of the brand forward. 
The Bauhaus spirit is completely lost. How sad. It's pretentious, fussy, and undistinguished from the rest of the sedan lineup. What once led, now follows.


----------



## audi-scotland (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Hideous, I'll keep my mk1 (archiTTect)*

how long have you had your TTc the real icon was the 1999 model( no spoiler.no esp.)
Not a 2001 version anyway..


----------



## 1point8tiny (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Hideous, I'll keep my mk1 (audi-scotland)*

Generally I like it, particularly the front end where they got rid of that hideous hood cut line above the grille. Lack of sunroof is a showstopper for me though. Looking forward to the Shooting Brake.


----------



## blackboxx (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

Well George I do like come angles. The front is a much improvement
as I feel the audi "auto union" style grille fits the TT better than the
A3,A4, A6 or A8. The side I feel is also an improvement and has a bit
more aggressive angle to it. The back I like the least. I feel it has 
lost some of the TT character. They smoothed it out a bit too much & is not as instantly recognized as... a TT. The wider pipes with black
valence looks nice though. The interior looks very nice though I do not
like the 3 center vents. The should have kept the 2 center vent 
design, with half cylinder slits stretching out from them on the dash.
What I don't like about the new TT?
Size: Why oh why does VW/Audi have to make their cars bigger?
There are already a glut of oversized cars in the world...why make the
TT another one (and also the new Golf V,GTi,R32,R36). 5" longer, 3"
wider was painful to read. I know the car is taller too and they made
the greenhouse higher. That is bad. I wish they could keep with the
original dimensions w/ the mkII updates that would have been much
better. I used to really enjoy looking out of the slit in my silver bullet
clam shell








Ford/Mazda did the same thing with the new miata. (the new miata
is HUGE compared to my '91 miata. very dissapointing. Bad Ford)
I owned my TT 225Q for a year and a half. I LOVED that car. But I 
traded it for the R simply because I did not like the 1.8T motor at all.
If the 3.2TT was made in a 6sp rather than DSG..I would have traded
for a 3.2TTQ 6sp. The closest thing was the R32 and I have
throughly enjoyed the car since day one. It is spectacular. Do I miss 
my TT? Heck yeah! Do I miss the 1.8T motor? Heck no!
What would entice me is if and when Audi puts a 300hp 3.6L motor in
the mkII TT....... hmmmmmm...


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

Hrm... a FWD coupe pop up spoiler and a zero to 60 time of 6.4 seconds. So... it's... a corrado?


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (robbyb413)*

E-mails between a friend and I ...
His question ...
_"BTW, Paul, what do you think of the new TT design?"_
My reply ...
_"I thought that the 350Z looked TT-ish. And, if there was any doubt, Audi redesigns the TT to look just like a 350Z???
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
http://www.edmunds.com/new/200....html " _
His reply ...
_"Haha--that's EXACTLY what I thought when I saw it!!!
It's ironic how German cars are becoming more Japanese (think Jetta--blech!) and vice versa. I'm not sure if I like where this is going ..."_


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Looks nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was hoping for more power and rear wheel drive, but that was silly. We all know it would never happen.
I guess i'm gonna wait for a few years to see if the Concept R comes out, or i'll go for a Crossfire SRT4 (ie: Mercedes SLK).


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

so when it said that both engines will be available in a manual or dynamic s tronic.... does that apply to the u.s. or are we getting stuck with the the vr/dsg combo only again ?


----------



## DerGolfGTI (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

It would be interesting to see a comparison between the new TT and the Cayman S. I'm not sure what a TT 3.2 Quattro is going to cost, but its got to be significantly less than the 66k of the Cayman S. And while the Cayman S does have 45hp more, quattro is just cool. I always thought the old 225hp TT was a nicer car than the Boxster.
The styling is decent. I've got to say that Audi has some nice looking cars these days, while VW's styling just isn't appealing to me anymore. 
It would be a hard choice between a practical A3 and this car. Hopefully both will eventually be offered here with quattro, 6 speed and choice of 2.0T or 3.2 V6..
Tom


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

looks like a poor rendition of a 350z


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (vdubdoug)*

I think it looks okay. But just "okay."
The original TT was brilliant change from Audi's somewhat stodgy styling back in 1998 and 1999 with the then current lineup. But since the 2006 lineup is a lot more stylized, the first gen TT starts to look older. It needed a refresh, but not like this.
My biggest gripe is the front end from the side view. WAY TOO MUCH OVERHANG!
Try this one on for size.
Before...








After...


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

ooo... red leather. I hope it is available with more exterior colors this time.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe (32Panels)*

Any word on pricing and when this will be available? I hope we get the 3.2 with a 6 speed manual this time around. Maybe its just me but does anyone think the rear end kind of looks like the new Eclipse?


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_
My biggest gripe is the front end from the side view. WAY TOO MUCH OVERHANG!


I agree with this. I think it's a very handsome vehicle, but that is a very very long snout. I thought one aspect of Audi's new design language was supposed to be shorter overhangs?


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: (uv23)*

Does anyone remember all the complaints about how much alike the front and rear of the first TTs looked.
I do.
The car looks good. The slight refreshes that will it will have in 2 years or so after it debut will likely look stunning. They have a better base to start out with now than with the first car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WMTJ at 11:10 PM 4/11/2006_


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: The all new Audi TT Coupe ([email protected])*

Finally, the TT won't be a $45,000 beetle.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

I wonder if the windows still randomly roll down?


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

i heard at first, they were trying to shorten the "b" chassis, then they were gonna scrap the "tt" all together, and have another vehicle to replace it, then they decided that the tt needed to evolve. hopefully next platform will be able to use a real quattro system with 40/60 split.


----------



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

I like the styling. The front overhang is no big deal IMO. Look at all the Porsches. They have crazy front overhang. I don't hear anyone complaining about that. I certainly don't. And look at the Lamborghini Murcielagos they got very long overhang also. But it still looks good. Same deal here. I didn't even notice it until people started mentioning it. The overall shape of the car is very unique and appealing.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (GrayRayT)*

A nice evolution of the TT although I think the "shield" front end is a little contrived and just applied to have the same "theme" as the current models.Although it is not offensive,it does not "add" to the old TT in any way.
The side view is very much like the old TT ( a good thing),but the rear end leaves much to be desired.....it does look Porsche-esq.....
atleast it still looks like a TT and is not a over weight blob.......
I have to say that nothing about the new car strikes me so much that I would want to sell my current Mk1 and get the Mk2 version.
The money I will save on purchasing a new TT will enable me to have a 400bhp TT that will leave the new car in the dust and have the "better" looks of the original icon..........


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (GrayRayT)*

The front overhang seems to be only about an inch longer than the mk1 TT, it's got pretty massive overbite as well.


----------



## VIS (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (JohnLZ7W)*

"On request they can be combined with the dynamic S tronic dual-clutch gearbox."
DSG? Tiptronic? First I've heard of this transmission...


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (VIS)*

it's Audi's way od saying DSG


----------



## VIS (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (32Panels)*

Huh. I figured as much, but it's good to know.


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

It looks just a tad Bangled to me, it has gained hard chines like the BMWs. Doesn't look as messed up as the new M Roadster though.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Bangle?*

Chris Bangle's name is being associated with anything that doesn't look like your father's car.

_Quote, originally posted by *Geordie* »_It looks just a tad Bangled to me, it has gained hard chines like the BMWs. Doesn't look as messed up as the new M Roadster though.


----------

